
Harry Potter: Written by Artificial Intelligence - snake117
https://medium.com/@maxdeutsch/harry-potter-written-by-artificial-intelligence-8a9431803da6#.b0hrdksrg
======
kkt262
Looks like writers won't be losing their jobs anytime soon!

